# List of Gun Free Zones in Massachusetts?



## h4xers

I have been reading thru the MA Gun laws regarding restrictions on legal concealed carry in certain locations like Schools and State/Federal Court buildings.

Is there a list somewhere that clearly documents any other Gun Free zones I need to be aware of while carrying concealed in MA? There is a lot of mis-information on the web as to what is and is not permitted and there doesn't seem to be a listing on any MA State websites.


----------



## 263FPD

Use the search feature here. It's been covered extensively in the past.


----------



## h4xers

i cant find it can you just help me out i'm new to ltc in boston


----------



## 263FPD

Colleges, Federal Buildings, Schools, I am assuming you are not a Law Enforcement Officer.


----------



## Bulldog

banks


----------



## WaterPistola

most places of business...


----------



## EMTFORHIRE

Northeastshooters.com - Northeastshooters.com News

give this a shot they have a lot of good info there.
If that doesn't work your best bet is to just carry the gun everywhere and whatever places get you arrested, avoid!


----------



## Nuke_TRT

h4xers said:


> I have been reading thru the MA Gun laws regarding restrictions on legal concealed carry in certain locations like Schools and State/Federal Court buildings.
> 
> Is there a list somewhere that clearly documents any other Gun Free zones I need to be aware of while carrying concealed in MA? There is a lot of mis-information on the web as to what is and is not permitted and there doesn't seem to be a listing on any MA State websites.


Thats easy, MASSACHUSETTS.


----------



## jettsixx

^I was going to say from the NY boarder to the tip of Cape Cod


----------



## Tuna

Try not to sip too many sasparillas while packing partner. Them Massachusetts County Mountie's aint too fond of that.:nerd:


----------



## 263FPD

I just drove by Mass Bay. There is an Ashland Auxiliary Cruiser in the lot. Oh Meee Goshhh, Meeesa Hopes Heeeee Izzz Not Packingggggggg.:redcarded:


----------



## firefighter39

So, how would anyone know you are packing unless you do something stupid? Other than engaging a target to save your own life, know one should ever know if your carrying a concealed firearm, and if I need to use it to save my life I'll face those consequences when they come up


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

post office is big nono


----------



## Nuke_TRT

Did you post somthing JAP? I just seemed to space out when looking at your post.


----------



## 263FPD

justanotherparatrooper said:


> post office is big nono


That's only for the Postal Workers themselves. Ad even then, it's only the AK-47's that they frown upon.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Wolfman said:


> Everything's illegal in Mass.
> 
> But don't you feel so safe?


 Except:
-pot
-being illegal immigrant
-not paying taxes ala John Kerry
-manslaughter ala Ted Kennedy
-assaulting law enforcement officers( not smart but not illegal)
Im sure I missed a few


----------



## niteowl1970

Courthouses... But it depends on if the trial court considers you a "real cop." 

That one still pisses me off.


----------



## Guest

Aboard the ol' USS Constitution...

Does anyone else see the irony there?


----------



## Eagle13

right.as.rain said:


> Aboard the ol' USS Constitution...
> 
> Does anyone else see the irony there?


CORRECTION: You can bring your musket.


----------



## jettsixx

Wolfman said:


> Everything's illegal in Mass.


Not a big deal though because the courts wont actually convict you of anything if you really are a criminal. So as long as you can post bail and show up for your CWOF hearing you should be all set.


----------



## Rock

jettsixx said:


> Not a big deal though because the courts wont actually convict you of anything if you really are a criminal.


 Unless you're a cop and then you're screwed.


----------



## GARDA

right.as.rain said:


> Aboard the *ol' USS Constitution*...
> 
> Does anyone else see the *irony* there?


Just her _Irony_-sides :teeth_smile: 
_Hull_ of a joke, huh? 
Oh, _Frigate_.


----------



## CJIS

GARDA said:


> Just her _Irony_-sides :teeth_smile:
> _Hull_ of a joke, huh?
> Oh, _Frigate_.


Wow... as lame as that was I did crack a smile.


----------



## Guest

GARDA said:


> Just her _Irony_-sides :teeth_smile:
> _Hull_ of a joke, huh?
> Oh, _Frigate_.


Well done, made me chuckle.


----------



## Hush

Schools are a BIG no-no for guns, so leave your gun at home or (and) face the consequences.


----------



## 7costanza

I wonder if that school in Fla where that moron went nuts is a gun free zone.


----------



## SPINMASS

Guess that school board is happy that their security is armed


----------



## Nuke_TRT

SPINMASS said:


> Guess that school board is happy that their security is armed


IN Mass they would want to know why he had the gun, what type of training he had, and dig into his personal life to come up with some dirt on him. 
:banghead:


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Nuke_TRT said:


> IN Mass they would want to know why he had the gun, what type of training he had, and dig into his personal life to come up with some dirt on him.
> :banghead:


 YOu mean like they did to that security guy that killed a man attacking people at a hospital last year in Boston?


----------



## DEI8

Really, how the hell are we supposed to read any of your posts


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

just so mesmerising...I cant brimg myself to change it DEI8


----------



## SPINMASS

One Again JAP, can't actually read your post, too focused on Boobies!!!!!!!


----------



## Sam1974

justanotherparatrooper said:


> just so mesmerising...I cant brimg myself to change it DEI8


omfg.. u guys are killing me :tounge_smile:.. good times... :shades_smile:


----------



## rg1283

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQjQOlJvMzE"]YouTube - Florida School Board Meeting Shooting - Full WMBB Video - December 14, 2010[/nomedia]

Those 2 women were idiots in the beginning.. Really...liberalism at its finest. clueless


----------



## Hush

Don't worry, just caps. 

1. That is denial right there, even when confronted with evil intent, these liberals STILL can not comprehend that this guy was trying to kill them. They were much more comfortable with the idea that he was trying to scare them. No threat to their world-view there.

2. Way to make the hero who dropped the shooter feel like a jerk by trying to say the bad guy was only shooting blanks. This guy should be publicly recognized as the hero he is, and needs to be assured he did the right thing in taking the shooters life.


----------



## 263FPD

Even if the fuckstick WAS shooting blanks, So what? No one could know it at the time and he got what he deserved.


----------



## Nuke_TRT

He went in the to be killed, he knew it, he told them that. Glad no one else was hurt, and the DB got what he wanted without taking someone else.


----------



## Tommy

What about if you are a student and you leave the pistol concealed in the vehicle in the school parking lot; obviously assuming I have an LTC


----------



## Tuna

Tommy said:


> What about if you are a student and you leave the pistol concealed in the vehicle in the school parking lot; obviously assuming I have an LTC


 I wouldn't bring it to school and I wouldn't leave it in a vehicle anywhere. Come on dude,you looking to add a few more entries on your BOP?


----------



## niteowl1970

Tommy said:


> What about if you are a student and you leave the pistol concealed in the vehicle in the school parking lot; obviously assuming I have an LTC


You should be a martyr and challenge the law in court.


----------



## OfficerObie59

While the 269/10(j) statute restricts CARRYING ON ONE'S PERSON on school grounds--as opposed to POSSESSION--I would refrain for the following reasons:

1. I don't know that some cops are aware of the subtle distinction. (Not doggin' on my brother and sister officers, but considering how many times I've had the similar debate on the Carrying DW Per Se statute, it wouldn't be too far out of the realm of possibility)

2. You may not be breaking the law, but the liberal academics that run your school will sure not want you around.

3. Even if all the above doesn't apply, your issuing authority could still use it to slap you with an "unsuitable person" label and revoke your LTC.

Otherwise, if you want to be the one to test the system, good luck.


----------

